# Signs of twins in early pregnancy?



## Darlin65

Was there anything looking back on your pregnancy that was a sympton/sign you were having multiples? They run on my moms side of the family and it's my generations turn and everyone keeps saying that they think I am having twins due to my early weight gain and how much I am showing already. My belly is getting hard already too even DF noticed :)


----------



## bumpfortwo

nothing except the morning sickness was pretty horrid and really kicked in from 6 weeks. i was bloated just like my last pregnancy so i was in maternity things by 8/10 weeks more to the bloatness (which was rigid) than actually showing. whens your first scan, are you hoping for twins? xxx


----------



## Darlin65

bumpfortwo said:


> nothing except the morning sickness was pretty horrid and really kicked in from 6 weeks. i was bloated just like my last pregnancy so i was in maternity things by 8/10 weeks more to the bloatness (which was rigid) than actually showing. whens your first scan, are you hoping for twins? xxx

Idk.... I think it could be neat but I don't think it's for us. We can't rly afford it so prob not the best but can't help but think about it since everyone talks about it :haha: My 1st scan is set for Dec 12th (9weeks) but they might choose to do one next week at my 1st appt. depending on how it goes.


----------



## Cuffy

I just felt more nauseated and again I didn't show til 14 weeks but had the bloating going on before that.


----------



## xxxemsxxx

I didn't have any signs to make me think twins, no morning sickness at all, it wasn't until my first scan that we had any idea.

Good luck for your pregnancy. xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey - I can't say that my twin pregnancy was any different to my singletons. I did have morning sickness from 6wks, but it wasn't as bad as it had been with my singleton daughter (I was carrying twin boys). The hpt had been positive 6/7dpo whereas it tends to be positive 10dpo with one baby for me, but that was all really xxx


----------



## Kielee

I had no morning sickness at all and still haven't had any to date. I know it sounds like an odd thing to say but I just had the feeling and dreams about them being twins constantly. We had it confirmed at the 12 week scan but I must say I did and still am suffering with severe tiredness to the point where I can fall asleep just eating my tea xx


----------



## chan8180

Extreme tiredness which was to the extent i guessed it was twins before i even had the scan!


----------



## DippyTink

I had no idea at all until the 12 week scan ! No morning sickness or any other symptoms really, when I think back !


----------



## Mom.to.Many

Not to scare you, but I bled. I began spotting at 6 weeks and went in for an ultrasound to confirm a miscarriage where they found two healthy heartbeats instead. The bleeding subsided within two days of onset and then I just worried for the next month and a half.

I have heard that spotting is not uncommon in multiples and it has something to do with implantation. Many women who experienced the bleeding describe it as slight, brown with no other symptoms like cramping. Most women mistake this as a weird period.

I am not saying this is what you will experience... please don't think I am trying to scare you. I am currently 26 weeks with very healthy identical boys. Of course I did feel heightened pregnancy symptoms like bloating (I mistook this as showing early), emotion overload, early morning sickness, etc... but I think this would be difficult to detect for a first time mama.

Keep us posted! Whether there is one baby or a litter in there, being pregnant is a miracle we must revel in. Congratulations and best of luck!


----------



## arrical8

No signs here, just the ultrasound that found them!


----------



## Onemoretime5

I had no sign, but if I had to say that I found something odd was my increased sense of smell. Everything smelled so strong it was crazy. i dont remember having that early on in my singleton pregnancies. Other than that, no clue!


----------



## 1948LC

I felt completley different to when I was pregnant with my two DD's. I felt very ill, I wasn't sick but felt very sick, light headed and dizzy until around 14 weeks. I also felt there was something different about this pregnancy, so had a private ultrasound done at 9 weeks and there they were!! xx


----------



## Darlin65

I have the crazy heightened sense of smell, nausea but no puking really...yet :haha: I just feel like a huge rollie pollie and get out of breath so easy anymore. I had my 1st appt today but nothing but paperwork this time. Have my ultrasound on Dec 12th :happydance:


----------



## wishingfor3rd

Twins also run in my family every other generation, so like you everytime ive been pregnant id get the "well its your generations turn" speach. my husband kept teasing me that it was twins and so im not sure if i had motherly instincts or if it was from everyone telling me but i did "feel" it. The only real difference from my singletons was i had and still have a weak stomach (never thrown up, but gagging over everything) and like the other ladies the tiredness is severe from day one and i still need a nap everyday!!!


----------



## julybabe84

I had extremely bad morning sickness (didn't have any with either the boys) my tummy got fat straight away and now I am massive.


----------

